# Сколиоз



## Доктор Попов (14 Дек 2009)

Открываю специально тему для врачей, ставлю вчера прооперированный сколиоз.
Ребенку почти 14 лет, костная зрелость 2 по Риссеру, месячные 1.5 года. Ухудшение не смотря на корсет + интенсивные занятия ЛФК, вместе с хиропрактикой и плаванием.
Ригидный правый грудной угол 4-12 позвонков 56  градусов, компенсаторный поясничный  12-4 позвонков 43 градуса. В переразгибании грудная дуга не изменяется, поясничная выпрямляется практически до нуля, не смотря на ротацию по Мо 3 степени.
Операция заняла 2.5 часа, сегодня девочку подняли на ноги. Фиксация только грудного сегмента с 4 по 11 позвонки, результат на снимках. 

Вопрос к докторам - по вашему мнению, мы поспешили с операцией, есть ли проверенные методики исправления ригидных и ухудшающихся грудных деформаций? Я на несколько дней уеду, надеюсь потом увидеть комментарии уважаемых коллег. Заранее большое спасибо.

administrator: в конференции темы участвуют только врачи-специалисты (неврологи, нейрохирурги, мануалные терапевты, ортопеды и т.д.)


----------



## Анд. (15 Дек 2009)

> Ухудшение не смотря на корсет


Какой был корсет?


----------



## Доктор Попов (15 Дек 2009)

Стандартный при данной патологии Boston TLSO 
Даю линк http://www.orthoticsprostheticsne.c...ion=com_content&view=article&id=94&Itemid=104

Добавлено через 1 минуту
Вершина грудной дуги - диск 7-8, это позволяет ограничится Boston TLSO


----------

